# New reviews going to the wrong page



## JeffV (Jul 23, 2005)

There are two current instances where automated reviews have gone to the wrong resort page in the Western U.S.  The Heidelberg Inn review is actually Worldmark Windsor and the Pine Acres review is for Sloane Gardens in England.
Can someone find out what is happening?


----------

